# Bose Companion 5 werden nicht erkannt



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2009)

Meine Bose Companion 5 werden nicht erkannt! Sie sind per USB angeschlossen

Ich habe da so einen komischen Treiber vom Asus Mainboard P7P55D und da steht nur

Lauptsprecher
SPDI-Ausgang1
SPDI-Ausgang2 

sonst nix. Wenn ich sie mit Windows aktiviere funzen sie nicht. Die Lautsprecher funzen 100%.

Danke

Edit: Habe Win 7 Home Premium 64-Bit und der Treiber von Aus heist "Absolute Pitch BD 192/24


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2009)

Nur wenn du dich an die Forenregeln hältst und nicht deinen eigenen Thread zuspammst  .

Das Ding wird per USB angeschlossen, richtig? Geh mal ins BIOS und deaktiviere da den Onboardsound.


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2009)

heist das HDA-Controller oder so?

wenn ja, dann gehts immer noch net. Wenn ich auf testen klicke, kommt "fehler bei der Wiedergabe des Testtons!"

was is da falsch?

danke

Edit: Alte Lautsprecher angeshclossen an normale klinke, nach aktivieren im Bios, die funzen. Es leigt am Problem* "fehler bei der Wiedergabe des Testtons!"*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Dezember 2009)

gibt es denn eventuell irgendwelche Treiber für das Bose-Teil?


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2009)

nein, nur die die Win 7 automatisch installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2009)

wennd as für USB ist, hat das seine eigene soundkarte eingebaut und damit auch eigene treiber. steht denn auf der packung drauf, dass es auch für win7 geeignet ist? oder bei bose?

ansonsten besorg erstmal aktuellere boardtreiber.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Dezember 2009)

Ansonsten kannst du das Teil einfach zurückgeben. 

Schalte mal die Onboard Soundkarte ab oder schau in den Gerätemanager.


----------



## Citynomad (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch das Companion und nutze den RC von Windows 7 x64 und habe null Probleme. Angesteckt, warten und gut. Habe nichtmal den Onboard Sound deaktiviert. Die Ausgabe läuft bei mir automatisch über das Companion 5. Eventuell musst du mal bei den Soundeinstellungen (Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol und da auch Sounds) schauen, ob du das Companion als Standard Wiedergabegerät eingestellt hast. wenn du da 2 oder mehr Geräte angezeigt hast, einfach mal durchtesten


----------

